# Know your enemy. No! Your enemy.



## peterescue (Jan 28, 2006)

Picked up canal side Burrows Rd St Peter's in Sydney on Friday.


----------



## krusty (Jan 28, 2006)

ugly looking thing isn't it
do you get meny in sydney.


----------



## foxysnake (Jan 29, 2006)

Just a question are you keeping it for a pet? It looks like you've allowed it in your house :shock: I hate toads, nasty creatures.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 29, 2006)

Bugger.

That's not good, not in St Peters. Not in Sydney.



Hix


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## keelow (Jan 29, 2006)

bad news....

federal goverment should be on this like nothing else matters.


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 29, 2006)

Jees :!: Was that a call out Peter? Are they officially recognized as being this far south, or perhaps liberated from one of the Uni's? I can remember (last century) having to sign out, and account for all toads when we worked on them at uni. Perhaps toad protocol has slackened off?
Hope you have some rectinol left? :wink:


----------



## alexr (Jan 29, 2006)

olivehydra said:


> Hope you have some rectinol left?


PMSL


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 29, 2006)

get out ur golf clubs!


----------



## peterescue (Jan 29, 2006)

foxysnake said:


> Just a question are you keeping it for a pet? It looks like you've allowed it in your house :shock: I hate toads, nasty creatures.



Not allowed to attack people personally here Foxy so i'll be polite and view your question as serious.
I do wildlife rescue and rehab, predominately reptiles and some amphibians.
Its in my office because it was night time and the light was better in there, I was wearing latex gloves and it was sitting on cd cover that I could dispose of.
I also keep my bottle of Chloroform in my office.
Dont worry, I will do the right thing. Im hardly going to post a picture of an animal like that if it was a pet now am I. I am actually reasonably well known to persons at NPWS among others.


I dont hate toads. they are the unfortunate offspring of an idiotic scheme put together by people after a quick fix to a problem effecting a business concern.
I hate what those people have done. Every animal that dies from interaction with a cane toad is the fault of those people. :evil:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 29, 2006)

Now thats what I call a "Moderators" post as opposed to a "Peterescue" post!!!!


----------



## peterescue (Jan 29, 2006)

Its all about customer service Pete.


----------



## junglemad (Jan 30, 2006)

That is disturbing news Pete. Let's hope it is a Robinson Crusoe and they haven't begun to establish themselves here.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 30, 2006)

How would they go in our cold weather? I'd like to think our winters would beat them.


----------



## pugsly (Jan 30, 2006)

> Let's hope it is a Robinson Crusoe and they haven't begun to establish themselves here.



Yeah mate, I think he just caught a lift off this lunatic..

http://www.aussiepythons.com/index....owItem&g2_itemId=28598&g2_fromNavId=xe25efaa4


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 30, 2006)

PMSL at that one!!!!! Well done mate. and you said you couldn't do that??


----------



## pugsly (Jan 30, 2006)

hehe well its in a thread not many people will see anyway so hopefully no one will bite!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 30, 2006)

No, I meant you said you weren;t able to link to your gallery. I dont give a hoot if the cops catch your beardie driving without a licence. He wont pay the fine and just declare bankruptcy. He is already in jail so to speak. so what can they do?


----------



## pugsly (Jan 30, 2006)

PMSL! At least he was doing the spped limit, (for a change) damn lead foot he is! his excuse when he gets pulled over is his girlfriend is about to have babies.. 12 of them..

Na I used to link it and the photo would come up without having to click on the link, now i gotta link it that way it seems.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 30, 2006)

junglemad said:


> That is disturbing news Pete. Let's hope it is a Robinson Crusoe and they haven't begun to establish themselves here.



I suspect he hitchhiked down from Queensland in a shipment of fruit or the like.



Hix


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 30, 2006)

Mike Tyler says that it is possible for the toad to colonize the entire murray-darling basin including SA. I hope he is wrong, but we are about to find out as they have reached the head waters of the darling river


----------



## Wrasse (Jan 30, 2006)

peterescue said:


> I dont hate toads. they are the unfortunate offspring of an idiotic scheme put together by people after a quick fix to a problem effecting a business concern.
> I hate what those people have done. Every animal that dies from interaction with a cane toad is the fault of those people. :evil:



Thank you for this statement. I cringe at the treatment toads receive. 
No toad chose to be born here, and they are hated and tortured. Sure, they are a problem and must be eradicated here in Australia, however, I wish more people could show them a little humane compassion during the process.


----------



## castellano (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah i do kind of fell sorry when i kill toads but if it means stoping my dogs or native wildlife from eating them and getting poisioned i would kill them in a heartbeat.

Cheers Aaron


----------



## Magpie (Jan 30, 2006)

I've heard that Tasmania is the only state where the climate is such that toads are unlikely to survive?
I guess the highlands would be safe, and the deserts too.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 30, 2006)

peterescue said:


> I dont hate toads. they are the unfortunate offspring of an idiotic scheme put together by people after a quick fix to a problem effecting a business concern.
> :evil:



What's worse is, the toad had been previously introduced to other places for the same reason - Barbados and Jamaica in the 1800's, Puerto Rico in 1923 and Hawaii in 1932 - and they failed to do the job in those instances as well. But the Govt still went ahead and introduced them.

You can't legislate against stupidity. More's the pity.



Hix


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 30, 2006)

First there was Charlie Carp, now there is Darwin Toad Juice 

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/its-new-toad-juice/2006/01/25/1138066843784.html

Has anything further been discovered about what they can do to eradicate the Cane toads?? There was word of the possiblity of one day being able to turn their poison back on the toads themselves when I was reading an article from the Qld Institute for Molecular Bioscience. 

This is an interesting site:

http://www.frogwatch.org.au/canetoads/index.cfm


----------



## Mcdowelli (Jan 30, 2006)

> Are they officially recognized as being this far south, or perhaps liberated from one of the Uni's?



Last year approximately 50 were picked up around the Sydney region, quite a few from the Engadine/Heathcote area. They are most commonly stowaways on shipments of garden mulch from Queensland. They are not officially recognised as being found in Sydney. 

Alex


----------



## danw (Jan 30, 2006)

interesting article from the SMH..sounds like a good idea


----------



## congo_python (Jan 30, 2006)

Can't believe their already being found in sydney, something has to be done and QUICK !!!!!

Congo


----------



## congo_python (Jan 30, 2006)

My old man is tring to come up with a quick and humane way of disposing of them that local government employees(ie council workers) can use on a day to day basis, and possibly the general public aswell, but is still tring to work out a few bugs in the invention first to make it work efficiently. This system can euthanise 100's a day if the times put into it and it is species specific (which is the main thing).


Congo


----------



## SLACkra (Jan 30, 2006)

what i personally beleive needs to happen is a cain toad proof fence shoudl be placed around all dams and maintained so that no baby or adult toads enter or leave the dam. the dam/pond near my grandparents house in lismore was full of baby toads. thats not a good thing!

also on a tv show on animal planet it said that the very young toads like just came out of the water aren't toxic. is that true?

we are never going to be able to erradicate them at this time but we can slow them down. also i think looking into having breeding programs of that snake species that can eat them would be good. also to my knowledge some birds such as ravens/crows etc have learne to flip them over and eat them from the belly in or via the mouth. 

also i would think it woudl be wise if everybody in cain toad effected areas would install cain toad traps into their backyards. basically a bucket in the ground with a lamp hanging over the middle of it.

as to the humane way i wreckon if they have ways to kill them humanely in bulk then locations should be setup where you can take the taods you catch to be disposed off. 

my 2 cents

Andrew


----------



## mickousley (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Pete 
we have had a few turn up down here at wollongong but they are always near the uni for some reason we take them to our vets to get them put down probably only 2 a year but thats enough
mick


----------



## alby (Jan 30, 2006)

leighr33 said:


> get out ur golf clubs!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dobermanmick (Jan 30, 2006)

Kill them all !!!!


----------



## Mcdowelli (Jan 30, 2006)

> what i personally beleive needs to happen is a cain toad proof fence shoudl be placed around all dams and maintained so that no baby or adult toads enter or leave the dam. the dam/pond near my grandparents house in lismore was full of baby toads. thats not a good thing!



Good in theory but not in practice. A 'cane toad proof fence' would also stop all of the remaining ground frogs in the area from reaching water and therefore being unable to breed. This 'cane toad proof fence' would also have negative effects on many other species of wildlife. 



> also on a tv show on animal planet it said that the very young toads like just came out of the water aren't toxic. is that true?



No this is not true. One thing alot of people don't realise is that they are always poisonous, even when they are tadpoles.



> also i think looking into having breeding programs of that snake species that can eat them would be good.



The snake you are referring to is the keelback. These snakes are only physically capable of eating juvenile-size toads. For these snakes to have any visible effect on cane toad population numbers you would need thousands of these snakes to be released which in its self is not beneficial to the ecosystem.

Alex


----------



## SLACkra (Jan 30, 2006)

no the show said when they just get out fo the water *not* when they are tadpoles. just out of the water , very young toads. 

still stick to the idea that everybody in areas that have cain toads should install cain toad traps. i also beleive that looking into humane ways to kill cain toads without shooting/crushing them should be looked into.

whats the current recomended method for killing them, 24 hours in the freezer?

andrew


----------

